# My new ride



## kent550 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Ironworker (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 23, 2015)

Dig it.


----------



## redfin (Apr 23, 2015)

Please tell me that's an oil burner.


----------



## Perry pioneer (Apr 23, 2015)

I like husqvarna chainsaws too


----------



## crzybowhntr (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 23, 2015)

Awesome.


----------



## _RJ_ (Apr 23, 2015)

Is there a story behind it? Reminds me of this.


----------



## kent550 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes. It is a oilburner.


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 24, 2015)

That is cooooooool for sure.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Does it have Auto-Tune?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm going to guess that you are a Husqvarna dealer?


----------



## kent550 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sponsored by husqy but yesterday thieves took 2 562 xpg, 2 536 li xp, 1 390 xpg, 1 555 and 1 550 xpg + chains etc from it. I hate thieves!


----------



## gulity1 (Apr 24, 2015)

That really sucks. Like ran your dog over sucks, Hope you find them and lite em' on fire !!


----------



## Milkman31 (Apr 24, 2015)

I was going to give you a hard time but I like husqvarnas myself. Nice ride!!!!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Apr 25, 2015)

Pretty awesome!


----------

